# Compak K6 conversion to Doserless



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have a Gaggia Classic which is matched with a Compak K6 which has a doser. between me and my wife we drink a few cups of coffee a day and I feel i`m wasting alot of beans using the doser. It has a mini hopper also.

I`m looking to sensibly/practically convert this to a doserless grinder.

I have spent yesterday reading up on grinders and discovered the Niche Zero Grinder which looks perfect for my needs but I cant warrant the £500 upgrade cost when I'm told my K6 is a fantastic grinder.

I have removed the doser today, which was a pretty simple task. I`ve read about buying funnels online.

Is there a off the shelf option for me? Can I buy a funnel from one of the other manufacturers i.e. Mazzer?

I`ve read about a possible chute option I'm not that handy, and wouldn't be able to make one, I wouldn't know where to start.

There is also a small box above the exit hole which has a couple of wires connected to it, what can I do with this?

See pictures attached on what the currents state is?

Kindest Regards, and I do appreciate everybody's help?

Mohammad

View attachment 38254


View attachment 38255


View attachment 38256


View attachment 38257


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the switch in the box is basically a lever that is pushed if the doser fills up fully and cuts the power to the motor

You can remove the spade terminals from the box and connect the ends together - better still is trace the wires to the wiring in the base , remove then from their terminal blocks and replace with a short wire between the two terminals, then remove the old wires and switch.

Make sure the grinder is unplugged at all times when you do this.

have a look on line for premade grinder funnels - I think Fracino do a black plastic one


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, removed electric box, and made up a quick fix to tidy me over.

Ordered a acrylic 47mm tube to use as a mini mini hopper, not sure what to put over the beans yet.

Also ordered a 1" clear pvc tube to see if I can get over the exit chute. I'll see how it repsonds.

Mo


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice, you will meet the bottleneck effect though


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Update on grinder.

Removed bottleneck and installed a 1" PVC pipe. I heater the end in hit water and inserted a tamper handle and let it cool down so opening was wider. Inserted in the chute with a twist and turn.

Mo


----------

